# 2013 East Coast (NJ) Annual Playdate is scheduled for...



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

June 1st!!! 11am

Time for our spring playdate !!!:bounce::bounce:

Our Charity this time is "Wounded Warrior Project" - This is one of Gabe an my favorite charities. Wthl my Brian being in the military, we often see the "condition" (physical and mental) that these warriors deal with after being overseas, fighting for our country. So we ask if all our guests could please bring a monetary donation to help pay for medical bills and therapy for these brave men & women!! 

Let me know if you can come!!!! 

Coming:
Rita ----------------Riley
Karen & Scott-----------=-Brady, Dugan, Beau 
Laurie & GAbe ------------the 4 L's
Jen & David -----------------Timmy
Julie ---------------Piper & Riley
LInda -------------Freddy, Scudder & Bella
Katie --------------Cole
Janet ----------------Archie
Kara, Steve, Ben--------Joey - WOO HOO!!- NO MORE WOO HOO - THEY CANT COME     
Saundra, Mark---------Lukey, Rylee, Tucker & Bella
Susan--------------------Lucky
January, Craig-----------Raffi & Rinci
Meredith-----------------Honey
Patty, Mark ---------------Buttons
Michele, Ralph==========Kodi & Shelby
Dave, Kathy & kids----------Tucker & Sparky
Brie, Kim--------------------Jasper
Phyllis ---------------------Winnie, Beans?
Bonnie, Richie ----------------Katie
Janet--------------------------Bacci & Bella
Lynn----------------------------Mackenzie
Mike,Gabby & Amelia--------------Leo
Linda, Brianna, Gina -----------Lucy
Elizabeth, MIke---------------Mollie, Bailey, Erie 
Barbara-----------------------Shea & Lucy
Kevin--------------------------Ozzie & Tucker
Linda ------------------------Ernie
Ronit, Mark --------------------Buzzy and Oscar
Poornima, Ajit--------------------LIzzie & Benji - Probably not making it
Nancy ------------------------Lily
Dave, Julie --------------------Phantom
Maryalice---------------------Oscar


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

YAY!!!! we had so much fun last year. It looks like June 1st is open on my calendar so hopefully Timmy and I can make it, looking forward to seeing everyone! Thanks Laurie :bounce:


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

We will be there!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

All I can say is that Beau better take pictures! I was looking forward to seeing everyone!!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I will be coming along with my 3 fur kids!

If you'd like me to bring anything, please let me know. Happy to bring a donation if you prefer.

Will Joey be coming?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Great! I have you on the list LInda! I sure hope that Joey will be there!


----------



## Mommytofour (Jan 21, 2013)

Our new puppy is coming home the end of April (10 weeks). We'd love to come and introduce him and learn from your expertise. My question is is that too soon to expose him to other dogs? He will be about 14-15 weeks old. If you think so, we will try for next year. Thanks....we are counting the days!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I think it depends on if he has had his full series of shots. YOur best bet is to ask your vet, and follow their guidelines! I do have one in the fall as well, so you would not have to wait a while year! But check with your vet, they might feel it is fine!


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

YIPPEE!!!! Lily and I will be there, Kurt too. It's always fun. I love seeing all the dogs together in one place. Thanks in advance for your hospitality.


----------



## Cole Bear (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi Laurie I will be there with Cole! Next time Matt and Jess are home we are going to come visit! I want to pick your brain on breeding... Can't decide if I should get him fixed or do the health testing first. I read that most breeders don't want a stud without titles...


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yay - we look forward to seeing you!! I will leave it up to you to ask Matt and Jessie to come - cause if Mom asks them - it won't happen - lol but if they know they can hang with you - they might


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ooh, I'd like to come! I'll have to see how I am feeling by then...it's been a little rough.


----------



## Lily528 (Oct 3, 2012)

I would also like to come with Archie. We just met Julie, Piper and Riley and had a wonderful play date in Julie's backyard!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Fantastic!!!


----------



## Kara (Mar 9, 2013)

*Your baby will be there!*

And your boy is doing beautifully! People are coming out of the woodwork to get a peek at Joey and he just LOVES all the attention. I gave him his first walk around the block this week, where he befriended a maltipoo and barked at a vociferous yellow lab. He is a welcome and spunky addition to our family


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

WOO HOOO WOO HOOO:clap2::clap2::clap2:

My Baby boy Joey will be at the playdate!!!! So all you who did not have a chance to meet him - you gotta come!!!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

AHHH GREAT., I m still waiting for my airline ticket , have you mailed it yet?


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Sooooo wish I could! But, hopefully, Beau will be there with Karen!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes DAve, "it's in the mail" :bump2:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am still planning on taking Beau! Joey is so cute! I can't wait to meet him!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lorraine, at least you got to meet Joey before he went home! We will miss you though - and I KNOW the pups will miss your "endless treat" pocket!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I will be having guests at the playdate who are looking for a used dog stroller. If anyone coming has one they would like to sell or gift - please let me know.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Although I edited the first post - I wanted to post here again:

One of our favorite Organizations, will be our Charity for this playdate. 
With our Brian being in the military, we feel that this is a very important group!

Please bring a donation for "Wounded Warrior Project". 
This wonderful organization pays for extended medical care and mental help to those soldier returning from overseas. 

This is not mandatory - but we like to do something for others, as we enjoy our day of food, drink and Havies!!


----------



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

So bumbed we cant make it ! Wahhhhhh


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Good one, Laurie! Anything I can bring, foodwise?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I have not planned my menu yet, but if you would like to bring a desert - that would be great - thanks Rita!


----------



## Lily528 (Oct 3, 2012)

I can bring brownies, if that is ok


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Sure - that is great!


----------



## m0rg4n (Feb 8, 2013)

One more thing to look forward to whenever we move back to Maryland!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:bump::bump:

Only a couple of weeks to go ---- if you are coming, and your name is not listed above, please let me know so I can add you!!


----------



## Katiemom (Aug 23, 2012)

Katie, Rich and I would love a chance to meet everyone. Can you give us directions and time for the event?


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Still trying to see if I can make it - how great all those cute havanese will be all together!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

It has been so long since we have seen you! I sure hope you and Henry can come!!


----------



## Caroline (Oct 9, 2012)

I think this is great, and I love that you have focused the charity on returning vets with a focus on their mental health. My oldest son has done two tours- one in Afghanistan and one in Iraq. He's OK, but so many others are not. 

I'm actually in NYC every Friday, usually don't spend the night, but sometimes hubby comes and we make a weekend of it. We could pop over on Saturday...but too hard to put together for this spring, but would love to join you perhaps in the fall, and bring Misty. She is a social butterfly and would really enjoy it...and I would love seeing all the beautiful havs!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Caroline - thank your son for me! I feel it is an honor to have a child who serves their country!!!!

Oh - I really wish that you could come this spring - are you sure you can't work it out????? 
We have such a good time - but our Havies have an even better time!!!!


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi Laurie - 
Henry and I would really like to come but I'm wondering how far you are from me. What town are you in?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

We are in Somerset County - town is Hillsborough


----------



## Caroline (Oct 9, 2012)

Laurie- thanks. Tough to schedule now- but hopefully in the future


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh this is the time of year I wish I lived closer! I can't wait to live vicariously!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Really Missy????? I would demand that you take a road trip! We have a Days Inn near us that takes dogs, but I know with your ankle issue it might not work this time. 


but maybe you should start thinking about the next one???? I would LOVE IT!!! Miss Laila would love to meet her Godmommy in person!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Missy, I agree with Laurie. You have to plan a road trip.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:bump::bump:

Just bumping this up - in case anyone else would like to come!!! I expect a great crown - and a great day!!!! 

Watch here if the weather looks questionable - I will most likely postpone to the next day if so - or the next week if the weekend turns out bad. 

But keep the good thoughts going - SUN SUN SUN FOR JUNE 1ST!!!!!!!!


----------



## m0rg4n (Feb 8, 2013)

Laurief said:


> :bump::bump:
> 
> Just bumping this up - in case anyone else would like to come!!! I expect a great crown - and a great day!!!!


I might make the 9 hour flight if there's a great crown involved 

Seriously, have fun everyone and take lots of pictures to share!
This is one of the few times I wished we were back in Maryland already.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

WE ARE UP TO 50 HAVS COMING!!!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

you're the best Laurie, I still can't find someone with a private jet. lane:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

53 AND COUNTING:dance::dance:


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Wow, what an awesome turnout you're going to have. Tyler and I are jealous, or maybe it's just me who's jealous, as that party is going to be way too active for an old guy! Have fun everyone and think of all of us who are not there!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

We are so sad that you cannot make it!!! Maybe the next time!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

PS- Jen - if you want to bring a desert that is fine. We seem to have LOTS f people who want to bring desert - so dont bring too much!!! Fatso me- says I cant have to much - lol


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Just a reminder to all my guests coming this weekend!

Bring your lawn chairs!!! 

Also - if you bring treats for your dog, or other dogs, please ask parents before giving treats to other dogs - we have one pup coming who has a peanut butter allergy and we dont want any "medical issues" 

See you all then!!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

" we have one pup coming who has a peanut butter allergy " sounds like dogs are becoming more like humans. lol Still can't find someone with a private jet. :director:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Come on Dave! You MUST have someone you know.......


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

Laurie, It will just be me and Lily. Kurt will be heading north from Florida with his boat and Kate has decided to go to Southampton for the weekend. SO far so good with the weather forecast


----------



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

Julie is still recovering from her spay. Maybe we can join everyone in the fall. Sounds like so much fun!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

We will miss you, and give Julie a kiss for us!!!! 

Nancy - even though you are without hubby or kid, we are so glad that you and Lily can come!!!!! 

It is going to be a HOT one!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Weathers is looking good laurie!! We are counting the days.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

TOMORROW IS THE BIG DAY!!!

Please remember your 

Cool clothing - it is going to be in the 90's and sunny
Your Lawn chairs
and 
Your donation to Wounded Warrior project! 

I have plenty of dog water bowls, and made three big blocks of ice with treats and toys frozen in them for the pups to all work on during the day.

We are bringing some fans out for the deck and have two really big umbrellas! 

Can't wait to see you all!!!!! Please PM me if you need the address!!!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Have fun everyone. Sounds like a great time.:flame:


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

My two little piggies will be stuck to that block of ice all day if there are treats in there! Great idea Laurie. 

Mary-that little fireball you added to the end if your post made me Lol. That will be us tomorrow. 

Can't wait to see everyone!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Add 1 more Hav to the guest list. Maryalice is bringing Oscar her HRI rescue boy! She is only coming for an hour


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Today is the day!!!!!! Can't wait to see you all. 

I do have some bad news for those of you hoping to meet my Joey.
HIs Mom's sister just had twins, and her sister is not doing well, so they need to stay and help her BIL with the babies and nursery.   I am just so so bummed!!! But I am sure that all the other Havie babies coming will cheer me up  

Dont forget your chairs, sun lotion & appetite!!!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

We will be heading out towards your house in a bit. I am so sorry Joey can't make it. I hope everything is okay with her family. Dugan promises to let you pet his belly if it will make you feel better! You are very special to him!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Have fun, guys! We can't go today but I will be waiting for pictures! &#128521;

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

We would have loved to have you Tere! Have fun with whatever you are doing today and watch for my Fall date.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks, Laurie. I will. &#128512;

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lily528 (Oct 3, 2012)

A big thank you to Laurie for hosting a wonderful afternoon!! It was so much fun for us to meet all the dogs, who are all adorable. And of course their wonderful owners!! It was our first time and we are looking forward to future play dates.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks you Laurie and Gabe for another wonderful playdate!! Great friends, furkids, food and good cause!


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

Thanks again, Laurie - you and your family are such special people to open your home and your heart for such wonderful causes and a very fun day.

We had a great time, and I was so happy to get to know other Hav parents better today - and of course to spend the day with a whole lotta cuteness



Love, Meredith and my Honey.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh gosh - my face is red! THANK YOU GUYS for all coming and making this a fun day!! 

We made $800 for Wounded Warrior Project!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOu guys are the best!!!!!!!

I am sitting here - 7pm, everything put away, all food and dishes done, having a glass of wine - realizing how THANKFUL I am to all of YOU for you, your wonderful Havs, and your generous hearts!! It was a very hot day (90's), and I so appreciate you all coming for a hot, fun day. We made money to help military men and women heal from combat! What a great feeling!!

I want to extend a special thank you to those who brought food, drinks and gifts to make this day even better! Your generosity is SO appreciated and very special to me!  

I so appreciate all of your friendships! 

Laurie


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

Laurie, THANK YOU! Lily and I had a great time. We will see you in the fall!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

koodos to all of you , and especially you Laurie and your hubby :yo:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I want to also thank Julie for taking the time to make all our fur kids beautiful bandannas! That was so nice of you Julie!

I think I have more trouble remember the peeps names! So I will bring name tags to the fall play date. I will put owners name along with pups name on the tag. If there's room I will also put forum name on it


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Great idea, Linda! I'd be happy to help you with that!! Just let me know!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Should be pretty simple since Laurie always post her guest list. Thanks for offering to help Lorraine! Beau had a great time with the gang!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I wanted to update all of you lovely, wonderful, generous people who came to my playdate. I had several people who forgot to leave a donation, and some who did not come, but wanted to help with my charity!!! 

YOU GUYS ARE THE BEST eace:eace:

I sent checks to Wounded Warrior Project for a total of $1000!!!!!!! 

Thank you all so much!!!!!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Tremendous. , you all are great ,especially you and your hubby ,Laurie


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

That's terrific, Laurie!


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

We all benefit from your hospitality! It is always such a fun day. Thank you


----------

